# Do you or do you not...



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Someone asked me this question and I thought it might be fun to ask others - 
Do you or do you not make the bed before you leave the house? Comments are welcome.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I make all the beds and open blinds/shades before I leave the house.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Sometimes I do, but most of the time not, since no one goes into the bedroom, that's not supposed to be there!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I make the bed before I leave the bedroom every weekday morning.

On weekends I make the bed after I have my morning coffee.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: TMARIEI make the bed before I leave the bedroom every weekday morning.
> 
> On weekends I make the bed after I have my morning coffee.


That's my routine exactly!







However, I heard someone say, "Who do you think is going to come over, the bedroom police?"


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I see no point in making the bed or open blinds (why bother nobody but hubby, I and Jesse will be in bedroom). Only time bed is made completely is when I wash bedding. Sheets get pulled tight at bed time at night.

I grew up in a family where you were ordered to make bed before you got to leave the bedroom, I refuse to live like that and never saw the point of it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

When I get out of bed in the morning I fling the quilt up over the pillows, just to keep the dog hair off them (they're flannel). If people are coming over, I arrange the quilt neatly, straightening it and retucking the end in if necessary.


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

About 15 years ago, I made the New Year's resolution to make my bed every day. It's the only New Year's resolution I've ever kept!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I make all the bed when I get out of it. Not having dog fur or small children in my bed!


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

During the winter/cooler times of the year I will sometimes make the bed.

In the summer, no! It's too hot. I would end up flat out on the floor if I did.

I open all the blinds every morning.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

never.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, i'm impressed. Happy New Year you resolution keeper!!!!!









> Originally Posted By: LvmyGSDAbout 15 years ago, I made the New Year's resolution to make my bed every day. It's the only New Year's resolution I've ever kept!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, always, it cuts down on the dog hair on the sheets/pillows so I only have to shake out the cover


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Well, I don't "tear up" a bed or sheets much at all, so it's no
problem for me to slide out and turn around and make it right 
then. I don't feel obsessive about it though, I just do it and
don't mind a bit.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWhen I get out of bed in the morning I fling the quilt up over the pillows, just to keep the dog hair off them.


Same here. NO ONE sees the bedroom except for me and the dogs. 

As someone else said, I have NEVER SEEN THE POINT of "making" the bed.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I must confess that when I fling the quilt it doesn't always cover my hubby's side of the bed fully.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

My bed must be made before Bandit is aloud loose in my room. If it is not made he quickly digs under all the blankets, pillows and sheets. Everything becomes untucked and thrown on the floor, including the fitted sheets, in a matter of seconds.









If the bed is made, he lays quietly on it and just does a few tumbles.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I try to at least pull the covers up b/c my 3 cats sleep on the bed during the day and I don't like hair in the sheets. If people are coming over, I make it nice and arrange the pillows.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i was too ashamed to select "no, never" but honestly - it has nothing to do with leaving the house or not... i only make my bed every few days when i'm cleaning my room because a perfectly made bed makes my room "complete". during the week i dont make it daily because i usually return to it several times a day. working from home and having a laptop doesnt help the matter either. when company is over however, its always made and thats because i live in a free standing loft and all of upstairs is my bedroom... if anyone has to come up for any reason - boom - theres my bed.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I make my bed when I change the sheets - Boy if that were the only thing out of place in the bedroom!!!! 

Obviously not interested in housework.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: valbWell, I don't "tear up" a bed or sheets much at all, so it's no problem for me to slide out and turn around and make it right then.


I do the same. My bed is made up as soon as I get out of bed.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Middle I also make the bed when I change the sheets. I dont do it before I leave the house and by the time I get home there is no point because we will be back in bed shortly anyways.


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

The bedroom is the first room on the right when you enter our house - so I like to make it so it doesn't look sloppy when visitors enter.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I sleep at night and my husband sleeps during the day so I usually don't make the bed after I get up. I often make the bed before I get in it at night though. I love going to bed when it's neat and made up.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I feel that the one time I don't make the bed, that's when we have unexpected company.







Plus, should we leave to go somewhere and get into an accident and people have to come to our house to get our stuff, I don't want them to see our unmade bed. Kinda dumb, I know.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I usually do if DH isn't in it because when we aren't home the fur kids are sleeping one it, I really don't need dirt or fur in my sheets.
I open the blinds fall, winter and spring to warm house up. in Summer No!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I always make the bed. It's the first thing I do when I get up. If I didn't, I would have cats lounging in the sheets all day and I already wear and eat enough cat hair without adding that to it!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: 2dogcrewI feel that the one time I don't make the bed, that's when we have unexpected company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cathy, just have to comment. This made me laugh out loud! Kinda like my mom telling me to never wear underwear with holes in case I had to go to the hospital and someone would see. Huh???? The more I've thought about that over the years, the less sense it's always made.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

LOL!







But you never know......


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The only time I make my bed is when I change the sheets. My dogs aren't allowed on the bed and Cleo prefers an unmade bed.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I rarely ever make the bed, and if I do its only when I"m cleaning the bedroom and feel like making it. I'm getting a new bed soon and all new bedding-maybe that will inspire me...but I doubt it...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I 'make' the bed right before I get into it at night. That way DH & I have our fair share of covers and such.

In the morning I make sure to leave my side of the bed un-made - sheets and blankets pulled back. Having night sweats I need to "air out" my side!


----------

